# Dust Collection



## MikeDe (Jan 12, 2011)

I am building a dust collection system for my
table saw. I have it just about complete, all
I have left to do is to build a blade guard with
a dust port. I can build one with a 3 inch or 4 inch
port in it and I would like some feedback on witch
would be the best size.
The system starts at a 6 inch line from the cyclone
and ends with a 4 inch line at the saw.
It will have a 3 foot piece of flex at the end that will
attach to the blade guard. This 3 foot piece can be
either 3 or 4 inch diameter. I have been told that the
3 inch hose would have more velocity at the end than 
the 4 inch and wound be better for picking up the
sawdust that comes up the back side of the blade.
What do you guys think?


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have a reason to back this up but I would go with the 3".


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

How would 4" affect the guards ability to actually work? That would be one good sized guard to accomodate a 4" hole. How about a 2 1/2" at the guard and Y from the 4" to that?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had the 4" Shark Gaurd, and changed it to an Excalibur overarm that has a 3" pickup. On my system, the 4" Shark was much better at catching the dust than the 3" Excalibur. Some of that would be attributed to the basket design, I think, but I suspect most of it is just the better air flow through the 4". They were both hooked to a 6" line that was powered by a 5HP cyclone. That said, the performance of the 3" Excalibur isn't terrible….just not as good as the 4" Shark.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The area of your 6" trunk line is about 28 square inches. The area of 2 4" feeds is about 25 square inches. The 4" line will cause less turbulence, hence greater air flow. I have a 6" trunk to my TS with 6" all the way to the dust port where it is reduced to 4" and a 5" flex tube to a Shard Guard with a reducer to 4". So to answer your question, I would use 4" to the blade guard. HTH


----------

